
Ask HN: Are there any non-security-dumpster-fire forum projects? - cleanyourroom
I shuttered my last web forum a few years ago after every solution (paid or OS) that I tried were web-shelled.<p>Things any better now?
======
ezekg
Discourse is pretty popular:
[https://github.com/discourse/discourse](https://github.com/discourse/discourse)

